# Feedback needed for new scratcher



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just getting going with scratch building for our layout. Really like the options and creativity it allows. Also, I'm really finding it fulfilling to recycle items and incorporate found materials. Fits our budget, too!

Here's my latest - a warehouse / distribution center for our local tonic -Genesee Beer! Most of this is from the local "recycle shop" - corrugated sign for siding, roof is laminate scrap. Loading dock is a "no parking sign", window is a piece of a fancy plastic plate from $ store.









I like the way it's come out so far, but would really like some guidance and suggestions on how to make it more "real". Needs some detail and weathering, etc.









All feedback appreciated!

Thanks forum!
Kingred


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent job! I like it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

hey that's looks real sharp. just wish I was that handy. but all you need are a few of these box cars. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Genesee-...829047?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43af1ea177

Ron


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet looking!!!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Its been a while for me, but I used to first paint every thing in gloss coat, apply any decals then weather with water based paints (gives the ability to clean it off if you don't like the result) then the final is dull coat. Sometimes some touch ups. On locos and rolling stock I change the order to Gloss coat/decals/dull coat then weathering. Its worth experimenting on some older buildings first.

The tools of the trade for weathering are washes and dry brushing unless you airbrush.

There are some decent You tube vids on weathering buildings, I dont have any decent shots of weathered buildings but here is a Switcher I did with Water based wash.






Craig


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great. 
- maybe some gutters/downspouts (the Pikestuff kits are GREAT for scratchbuild material and pieces.), 
- Stacks of wooden pallets and maybe some crated up beer. 
- A fork-truck and maybe a guy moving some beer on a dolly would animate the scene as well.
- I would think barley/hopps might be shipped in burlap sacks? I know you can get those as well.

Really nice bldg you got there.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How about some electrical wires running from the telephone poles over to a tiny electrical meter and distribution box mounted on the side of the building? Maybe wires running to building just under roof, with a vertical drop down the side of the building to a meter/panel?

TJ


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya know being from upstate NY and transporting many cases of Genny back to TX for friends from up there, even though I don't care for it, I like it allot and made me think of home, looks great


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Genesee Beer - The Great Outdoors In A Glass!*

Once I get this warehouse operational, your shipment will be on the way! I'll throw in some "Cream Ale" for your Longhorn friends!

BTW - Go Rangers! Darvish for President!

Anyone know how to make (or where to get) scale model kegs?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

kingred58 said:


> Once I get this warehouse operational, your shipment will be on the way! I'll throw in some "Cream Ale" for your Longhorn friends!
> 
> BTW - Go Rangers! Darvish for President!
> 
> Anyone know how to make (or where to get) scale model kegs?


Lot's of scale kegs available.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=keg


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

kingred58 said:


> Just getting going with scratch building for our layout. Really like the options and creativity it allows. Also, I'm really finding it fulfilling to recycle items and incorporate found materials. Fits our budget, too!
> 
> Here's my latest - a warehouse / distribution center for our local tonic -Genesee Beer! Most of this is from the local "recycle shop" - corrugated sign for siding, roof is laminate scrap. Loading dock is a "no parking sign", window is a piece of a fancy plastic plate from $ store.
> 
> ...


Hi Kingred,
I'm a scratch builder also, but limited to bridges!!
Since you mentioned a recycle shop, I thought I would leave these 2 ideas with you for a cheap use of material that works well for me. One are those foam meat trays from the grocery store that you throw away. I use them to make stone bridge piers:laugh: The other are the vertical plastic blinds that are always falling down. I cut sections out of them and used them for corrugated roofing. Here's a couple of photo's of how I used the material.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Please don't tell me those bricks are hand carved from meat trays! Very cool bridges. Would love to see some shots of your work on your layout!

I would never guess the origin of the roofing. How did you paint it - airbrush or drybrush?

Love the rocks on the first pic - great variation in tones. I will need a base for another warehouse I'm working on. Think I will try some stone work now...


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

kingred58 said:


> Please don't tell me those bricks are hand carved from meat trays! Very cool bridges. Would love to see some shots of your work on your layout!
> 
> I would never guess the origin of the roofing. How did you paint it - airbrush or drybrush?
> 
> Love the rocks on the first pic - great variation in tones. I will need a base for another warehouse I'm working on. Think I will try some stone work now...


The brick abutments on the covered bridge are one of those sheets you buy at your local hobby shop. The piers in the first photo use the meat tray material which I scribe with the back of an xacto knife. I have never had an airbrushhwell: and don't even know how to use one:thumbsdown:
I use water base paints for everything and paint by hand with brushes. If I don't like it at first, it's easy enough to go over and change the appearance.
Don't have a layout any morehwell: Tore it down in 2006 and then started building bridges in 2008. That's all I do now.:laugh:
You can see them at this link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell


----------

